

Building Plugins for React Apps – Techniques for modular JavaScript applications - bengotow
https://nylas.com/blog/react-plugins?hackernews

======
systemizer
How does everyone else modularize their javascript? I'm kind of a noob when it
comes to this (jQuery spaghetti, cough cough), so I'm really interested in
this subject.

This article was awesome; definitely going to take a look at the example code
when I get home!

~~~
elsbree
If you're familiar with node.js' "require" syntax, Browserify is a good place
to start: [https://github.com/substack/node-
browserify#usage](https://github.com/substack/node-browserify#usage).

An up-and-coming alternative is Webpack:
[http://webpack.github.io/docs/tutorials/getting-
started/](http://webpack.github.io/docs/tutorials/getting-started/)

